

The Origins of "Privilege" - yarapavan
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2014/05/the-woman-who-coined-the-term-white-privilege.html?mobify=0

======
yarapavan
Love this response:

I asked myself: On a daily basis, what do I have that I didn’t earn? It was
like a prayer. The first one I thought of was: I can, if I wish, arrange to be
in the company of people of my race most of the time.

